# VOXPO - Virtual Online Vape Expo



## Hooked (18/7/20)

https://voxpo.vfairs.com/#

first live event

July 31 - August 2 from 10am BST

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/7/20)

This looks really interesting. 
Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (18/7/20)

Thanks @Hooked! I’ll be looking in on the first one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (31/7/20)

*BUMP*

Just a reminder that live events start today

July 31 - August 2 from 10am BST

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Roodt (31/7/20)

Thanks @Hooked registered and hella excited for the first event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

